# Star Wars: Episode 9 - J.J. Abrams reagiert auf Kritik: "Ihr habt alle recht!"



## Darkmoon76 (23. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - J.J. Abrams reagiert auf Kritik: "Ihr habt alle recht!"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - J.J. Abrams reagiert auf Kritik: "Ihr habt alle recht!"*


----------



## Nasenbaer42 (23. Dezember 2019)

Für mich war Teil 9 insgesamt der beste der neuen Trilogie. Nicht so dämliche Disney Momente wie Glubschaugenviecher und die Alienkuh, die von Luke gemolken wurde.
Dennoch ist die Story der Trilogie insgesamt solala...

Rogue One und Han Solo fand ich besser. Finde jedoch doof dass bei Rogue One ne neue Story gestrickt wurde statt Kyle Kartan die Todessternpläne beschaffen zu lassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Dezember 2019)

Nasenbaer42 schrieb:


> Finde jedoch doof dass bei Rogue One ne neue Story gestrickt wurde statt Kyle Kartan die Todessternpläne beschaffen zu lassen.



Die Story von Rogue One entspricht von allem was Disney bisher gemacht hat, vermutlich am ehesten dessen, was George zu seiner Zeit geplant hatte.
Schon im Lauftext von Episode 4 ANH im Jahre 1977 ist davon zu lesen, wie die Rebellen ihren ersten Sieg errungen haben und dabei eine Gruppe von Spionen die Pläne stehlen konnte.
Die Story von Kyle Katarn war selbst vor Disney maximal C-Kanon.


----------



## nerdone (23. Dezember 2019)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Story von Rogue One entspricht von allem was Disney bisher gemacht hat, vermutlich am ehesten dessen, was George zu seiner Zeit geplant hatte.
> Schon im Lauftext von Episode 4 ANH im Jahre 1977 ist davon zu lesen, wie die Rebellen ihren ersten Sieg errungen haben und dabei eine Gruppe von Spionen die Pläne stehlen konnte.
> Die Story von Kyle Katarn war selbst vor Disney maximal C-Kanon.



Ich fand Teil 9 eigentlich recht unterhaltsam. Rogue One war für mich trotzdem das beste SW seit den original Trilogien. Bei den neuen Teilen, fand ich es ziemlich unsinnig, dass verschiedene Regisseure/Autoren, teilweise mit keiner oder schlechter Absprache, daran werkelten. Irgendwie sind das gefühlt keine zusammenhängenden Teile. Das ist schade.


----------



## weenschen (23. Dezember 2019)

Nasenbaer42 schrieb:


> Für mich war Teil 9 insgesamt der beste der neuen Trilogie. Nicht so dämliche Disney Momente wie Glubschaugenviecher und die Alienkuh, die von Luke gemolken wurde.
> Dennoch ist die Story der Trilogie insgesamt solala...
> 
> Rogue One und Han Solo fand ich besser. Finde jedoch doof dass bei Rogue One ne neue Story gestrickt wurde statt Kyle Kartan die Todessternpläne beschaffen zu lassen.



Dann hätte ich aber auf Jyn Erso verzichten müssen...und das ginge mal gar nicht klar.


----------



## rldml (24. Dezember 2019)

Sorry, aber auf mich wirkte SW9 wie eine Abschlussparade, indem so ziemlich jeder wichtige Held (und so mancher Opponent) nochmal seinen kurzen Auftritt hatte. Ja kann man alles machen, aber ich habe vom Finale wirklich etwas mehr erhofft.


----------



## Frullo (24. Dezember 2019)

Was, bitteschön, hätte JJA sonst sagen sollen? Seine Spezialität ist ja gerade eben Beschwichtigungspolitik. So mies VIII auch gewesen sein mag: Zumindest darf man ihm zugute halten, dass er den Mut hatte andere Wege zu gehen - auch wenn er damit grandios gescheitert ist. Sein (JJs) grösster Fehler war, darauf zu vertrauen, dass KK dafür sorgen würde, dass die von ihm mit VII angefangene Geschichte in VIII entsprechend weitergeführt werden würde - wurde sie nicht, und er wurde zurückbeordert um zu retten, was nicht mehr zu retten war.

Vielleicht, wenn kein Rian Johnson einen derart... kontroversen Mittelteil geliefert hätte, hätten wir jetzt eventuell eine etwas langweiligere, dafür rundere Trilogie. Aber JJA hat ja schon früher zur Kenntnis gegeben, dass es diesen 3 Episoden umspannenden Handlungsbogen gar nie wirklich gab.

Inzwischen dürften allmählich die Meisten zu diesem Schluss gelangen: Disney's Star Wars ist immer dann am besten, wenn es die "geheiligten" Charaktere der OT höchstens ganz am Rande streift und es ausserhalb des Korsetts einer Trilogie ansetzt. Eigentlich ist der Abschluss der Skywalker-Saga eine gute Nachricht, denn: Es kann ja eigentlich nur noch besser werden, oder?


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Ja kann man alles machen, aber ich habe vom Finale wirklich etwas mehr erhofft.


Dann sag doch mal, was hast du dir denn so erhofft?


----------



## xaan (24. Dezember 2019)

Abrams schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wussten also, dass jede Entscheidung, die wir getroffen haben [...] jemandem gefallen würde und jemand anderen wütend machen würde.



Ach ja. Die gute alte _"man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen"_ Ausrede.
So muss man sich natürlich nie die Frage stellen, ob man wirklich das Beste Produkt abgeliefert hat was möglich gewesen wäre.
*augenroll*


----------



## MichaelG (24. Dezember 2019)

Was sollte Abrahams machen ? Er mußte mit den Dingen und Entscheidungen aus Ep VIII größtenteils leben. Er kann ja nicht mit einem Schlag alles wegwischen und diese nicht komplett ignorieren. Es war schon mutig Teile davon zu ignorieren um dadurch eine Inkonsistenz zu riskieren.

Ich kann zu Ep. IX noch nichts sagen. Aber auch ein Abrahams kann jetzt eine Karre die im Schlamm feststeckt nicht plötzlich mit 1 Episode zu einem top Ende führen. Er kann aus den bisherigen Stand nur eine Art von Schadenbegrenzung betreiben. Und lt. den bisherigen Reviews scheint ihm das relativ gut gelungen zu sein. Viel mehr konnte man ehrlicherweise auch nicht erwarten. Hinzu kommt auch, daß aufgrund des Tods von Carrie Fisher mit diesem Charakter nicht mehr möglich gewesen ist. Würde sie noch leben wären die Szenen mit ihr sicher auch noch mal anders gelaufen.

Bisher gehören Ep. VII und VIII mit Sicherheit nicht zu meinen Favoriten in der SW-Historie liegen aber immer noch deutlich vor Ep. I und II. Ep. IX muß ich erst noch sehen.


----------



## xaan (24. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Was sollte Abrahams machen ? Er mußte mit den Dingen und Entscheidungen aus Ep VIII größtenteils leben. Er kann ja nicht mit einem Schlag alles wegwischen und diese nicht komplett ignorieren. Es war schon mutig Teile davon zu ignorieren um dadurch eine Inkonsistenz zu riskieren.


Das verkürzt das Problem. Denn einen guten Teil der Probleme mit denen er leben musste, hat er mit Ep7 selbst geschaffen. Denn Episode 8 steht ja seinerseits nicht im Vakuum, sondern bekam seine Richtung durch Ep7 vorgegeben. Die größten Probleme von Teil 9 sind nicht auf Teil 9 beschränkt, sondern existieren übergreifend in allen 3 Teilen.

Die Gamestar hat einen schönen Artikel, der das mal aufarbeitet: Warum dem neuen Star Wars die Seele fehlt.
Mit so schönen Beobachtungen wie:

_"Alle Zutaten bleiben vorhanden, aber dieser Suppe fehlt ein Rezept. Nicht jeder Zutaten-Tümpel ist automatisch ein Essensgericht."_

_"Das Worldbuilding der Sequels ist für die Füße. In drei Filmen erhalte ich kaum ein Gefühl für das größere Ganze, der Konflikt zwischen First Order und Resistance wirkt immer nur so groß wie der Plot auf der Leinwand. Die Starkiller Base pustet das HQ der Neuen Republik weg? Okay ... was heißt das jetzt?"_


----------



## Frullo (24. Dezember 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Schadenbegrenzung



Ja, so hätte Episode IX heissen sollen: Star Wars IX - Damage control

Nur gehe ich persönlich ganz allgemein aber speziell in Sachen Star Wars nicht ins Kino, um... mir Schadensbegrenzung anzuschauen.


----------



## pineappletastic (24. Dezember 2019)

Welche großen Probleme wurden denn mit Episode 7 geschaffen, mal abseits des berechtigten Kritikpunkts, dass es New Hope in größer war? Wenn überhaupt haben mir da ein paar Sätze gefehlt, in denen gesagt wird "Hey nach dem Sturz des Imperiums wollten wir wieder eine Republik errichten, aber da ist nicht alles so glatt gelaufen wie erhofft. Die verstreuten Imperialen haben sich in den unbekannten Regionen zurückgezogen und eine neue Armee aufgebaut". Das größere Problem war doch, dass RJ einfach auf jede Steilvorlage geschissen und sein eigenes Ding gemacht hat. Die Ausgangslage hatte genug Potential: Reys Eltern, ihre Herkunft und ihr Bezug zur Macht, Snoke als Obermotz, Kylo Ren als Sith in Ausbildung, der seine Emotionen nicht im Griff hat und hin und hergerissen ist. Und dann kommt Episode 8 um die Ecke und wischt alles weg. Reys Eltern? Sorry kein Interesse. Die First Order wird zur Witzfigur gemacht. Snoke wird einfach mal beiseite gewischt. Die Figuren, abseits von Kylo Ren, durchlaufen keine einzige Charakterentwicklung bzw. wenn Sie kurz davor stehen, werden sie einfach davon abgehalten (Finns Beinahe-Opfer für den Widerstand und dann kam Rose). Und der Story Progress im achten Teil war relativ überschaubar. Wenn man ehrlich ist, dann ist Episode 9 der eigentliche achte Teil und demnach fehlt ein ganzer Film um das Ganze zu einem runden Abschluss zu bringen. Ich weiß nicht, wie die Produzenten so etwas ernsthaft durchwinken konnten. Es ist ja nicht so, dass bei Lucasfilm nur unfähige Leute sitzen. Aber wenn das Storyboard selber kaum Einfluss hatte, die kreativen Leute nicht so viel zu sagen hatten und jeder Regisseur sein eigenes Süppchen kochen konnte, wen wunderts denn denn? Es gab keinen roten Faden. Und das Argument, dass die alte Trilogie auch keinen roten Faden hatte, zählt einfach nicht. Im Gegensatz zur OT müssen die Sequels das komplette vorherige Worldbuilding berücksichtigen, welches mit der OT,  den Prequels, Clone Wars und Rebels aufgebaut wurde. Und das ist nicht passiert.


----------



## rldml (24. Dezember 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Dann sag doch mal, was hast du dir denn so erhofft?



Weniger Prominentenparade, mehr Star Wars



Spoiler



Han Solo, Lando Calrissian, um nur mal die zwei prominentesten Vertreter zu nennen, die es in Ep. 9 wirklich nicht bedurft hatte. Und nachdem man Snoke in Ep. 8 grundlos niedergestreckt hat, brauchte man für Ep. 9 dann auch einen neuen Erzbösewicht, also hat man Palpatine zurück geholt. Warum das ein Notnagel war? Weil es in Episode 7 und in 8 nicht einen einzigen Hinweis auf Palpatine gibt!

Rose Tico, die man in Episode 8 mühsam als Sidekick für Finn aufgebaut hat, war in Ep. 9 eine kaum spürbare Figur ohne jede Relevanz und wurde völlig beliebig. Das gleiche gilt für General Hux, dessen Motive durchaus glaubhaft waren und den J.J. Abrams für einen billigen Lacher viel zu früh geopfert hat. 

Von der völlig unsinnigen McGuffin-Jagd mal abgesehen, die die erste Hälfte des Films in Anspruch nahm, ist noch die Last Order-Schlachtflotte zu erwähnen, die alles dagewesene in den Schatten stellt (und völlig überzogen war - jetzt mal ehrlich: Der Imperator schafft es irgendwie auf den Heimatplaneten der sith zurück, organisiert dort die Herrschaft und dass eine ganze Zivilisation 20 Jahre lang mit nix anderem beschäftigt ist, als eine Kriegsflotte hochzuziehen?!).



Die Trailer gaben richtig was her, haben interessante Wendungen aufgezeigt, die den Streifen zu einem zeitlosen Klassiker hätten werden lassen können. Stattdessen waren diese Trailer-Szenen nichts anderes als Effekthascheirei von Abrams: Kein Versprechen wurde gehalten, jede dieser Szenen löste sich quasi als kurze Vision faktisch immer wieder auf, am Ende gab es nur wieder Abrams-typischen  Einheitsbrei.

Versteh' mich nicht verkehrt: Der Streifen an sich war schon okay und tolles Actionkino und alles. Es war nur kein würdiger Abschluss für Star Wars.


----------



## Batze (24. Dezember 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Versteh' mich nicht verkehrt: Der Streifen an sich war schon okay und tolles Actionkino und alles. Es war nur kein würdiger Abschluss für Star Wars.


So gehen die Meinungen dann eben auseinander. Eben genau weil gewisse Figuren (wie in deinem Spoiler erwähnt) auftauchen ist es genau für mich dann ein guter Abschluss. Die gehören da einfach hin. Das andere Figuren zu kurz kommen oder auch mehr oder weniger raus waren, ja darüber kann man diskutieren.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (24. Dezember 2019)

Gott, wie ich den Kerl hasse. Erst hat er mir mein geliebtes NExGen Star tRek zerstört, mit seinem dümmlichen Action Star Trek und dann macht er Star Wars auch noch kaputt.

Mittlerweile sind alle ehemalig grossartigen Franchizes von solchen selbstverliebten Nichtskönnern kaputt gemacht worden. An dieser Stelle ein "Extradank" an Ridley Scott, hasste ganz toll gemacht.


----------



## Nightbird (25. Dezember 2019)

ich bin auf halber Strecke eingeschlafen und nicht wieder wach geworden. Ich hab mir dann auf youtube die Zusammenfassung angesehen und nichts verpasst.


Genug gesagt


----------



## Lucatus (25. Dezember 2019)

der 9 Teil ist zur Überraschung wirklich nicht schlecht aber es sind einfach abartig viele Lore Fehler enthalten


----------



## Wut-Gamer (25. Dezember 2019)

pineappletastic schrieb:


> Welche großen Probleme wurden denn mit Episode 7 geschaffen, mal abseits des berechtigten Kritikpunkts, dass es New Hope in größer war? Wenn überhaupt haben mir da ein paar Sätze gefehlt, in denen gesagt wird "Hey nach dem Sturz des Imperiums wollten wir wieder eine Republik errichten, aber da ist nicht alles so glatt gelaufen wie erhofft. Die verstreuten Imperialen haben sich in den unbekannten Regionen zurückgezogen und eine neue Armee aufgebaut".



Genau das ist der Grund, aus dem mich Ep. 7 etwas ratlos zurückgelassen hat. Ich meine, wenn man schon diese fliegende Textwand am Anfang hat, könnte man dort doch die Brücke zu Ep. 6 schlagen. Die Parallelen zu Ep .4 könnte man ja gutwillig auch noch als Hommage sehen (alles wiederholt sich). Aber ein Teil einer Reihe muss sich irgendwie kausal in diese Reihe einordnen lassen.


----------



## johnny05 (25. Dezember 2019)

Wen wundert das denn ? Schauspieler die einen Gesichtsausdruck und eine Körperhaltung mit Mühe beherrschen , Logiklöcher die so groß sind das ganze Todesstern - Flotten hineinpassen und Regisseure die von der Thematik keine Ahnung haben , siehe die letzten 3 "Star Trash"- Verbrechen. Star Wars endete übrigens mit Episode 6 .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Dezember 2019)

johnny05 schrieb:


> Star Wars endete übrigens mit Episode 6 .



Nur in deinen Träumen mein junger Padawan


----------



## xaan (25. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nur in deinen Träumen mein *junger Padawan*



Der Behauptung nach sind es doch gerade die jungen Leute, die mit den Sequels kein Problem haben....


----------



## Frullo (25. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Nur in deinen Träumen mein junger Padawan



Nein - jeder darf sein Ende dort setzen, wo er will. Nur weil etwas zum allgemeinen Kanon wird, muss man es deswegen nicht zwingend zum persönlichen Kanon machen. Und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass johnny05 nicht der einzige ist, der den Strich nach VI zieht...


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Dezember 2019)

dann ist die Aussage "Nach Episode IV ist Ende/Schluß" aber trotzdem falsch, das Thema hatten wir schon mehrfach was ein Fakt ist und was ne Meinung

Nach Episode VI ist Schluß kann eine persönliche Meinung sein, eine Tatsache oder eben ein Fakt ist es aber definitiv nicht, weil es eben bewiesener Maßen 3 weitere Episoden danach gibt.


----------



## xaan (25. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> [...] ein Fakt ist es aber definitiv nicht, weil es eben bewiesener Maßen 3 weitere Episoden danach gibt.



https://imgur.com/gallery/aIGmsf3


----------



## Frullo (25. Dezember 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> dann ist die Aussage "Nach Episode IV ist Ende/Schluß" aber trotzdem falsch, das Thema hatten wir schon mehrfach was ein Fakt ist und was ne Meinung
> 
> Nach Episode VI ist Schluß kann eine persönliche Meinung sein, eine Tatsache oder eben ein Fakt ist es aber definitiv nicht, weil es eben bewiesener Maßen 3 weitere Episoden danach gibt.



Auch du wirst entdecken, dass viele Wahrheiten, an die wir uns klammern, von unserem persönlichen Standpunkt abhängig sind. 

_Obi Wan Kenobi_

Anakin war faktisch nicht tot - trotzdem darf getrost behauptet werden, dass der gute Mann, der Anakin einst war, irgendwo im Verlauf von Episode III starb. Zwar ist das kein Fakt, aber trotzdem mehr als eine Meinung: Es ist eine spezielle _Sichtweise_ auf die Fakten, die eine Interpretation zulässt, die eine innere Logik aufweist.

Wenn Du das nun auf die erschienenen Star Wars Filme, insbesondere auf jene die sich mit der Familie Skywalker befassen, anwendest, kann man durchaus die Sichtweise anwenden, dass alle Star Wars (Skywalker-)Filme, hinter denen nicht George Lucas steht, keine "echten" Star Wars (Skywalker-) Filme sind. Die innere Logik ist gegeben.

Die Zukunft, lieber LOX-TT, wird zeigen, ob die disney'sche Fortführung von George Lucas Epos tatsächlich gut altern wird oder ob es nicht doch eher schlimmer altern wird, als die Prequels. Zweifelsohne  hat die Sequel-Trilogie die Star Wars Fans genauso wie (wenn nicht sogar noch mehr als) die Prequels gespalten. Ja, man kann es nicht allen recht machen, das war schon immer so. Dann bleibt eben die Original-Trilogie DIE grosse Ausnahme, die niemals eingeholt, geschweige denn übertroffen werden kann...


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (26. Dezember 2019)

Schlechtester Star Wars Film aller Zeiten. Danke Kathleen Kennedy.


----------



## SpieleKing (29. März 2020)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Schlechtester Star Wars Film aller Zeiten. Danke Kathleen Kennedy.



Die sind nicht das Porblem, sondern die asozialen StarWars Fanboys!


----------

